# Pocket chainsaw



## Pritchett (May 18, 2005)

Got this in an email blast today. Thought some of you may find it interesting.


















ThinkGeek :: Pocket Chainsaw


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

Those things actually work pretty well. However, unlike their photo shows, I definitely don't condone felling a tree with it. I ruined one that way. These are great for clearing deadfall though.


----------



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

When trying them out I found that it wasn't good for cutting over 4" or so. I'd rather carry a cheap Corona folding saw like this one.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm...I took out a few 6-8" diameter logs without a problem. But, it required yanking like a bahstid and a partner to hold the tree still. I think the performance of this saw is exponentially related to how hard you work. Once I got it moving fast, it really did cut like a chainsaw. 

The Coronas are superior though. Damn those things work well.


----------



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

smelly said:


> The Coronas are superior though. Damn those things work well.


A bit off-topic, but I've got this Corona saw for normal trail work. At the park where I'm Trail Coordinator we aren't allowed to use chainsaws, but this thing (and a friend with a 48" bow saw) has sufficed for almost all trail clearing needs.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

If you know what your doing that tree would take about 4 seconds with a machete. But not nearly as safe as a saw.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Pocket saws can be very effective. And great to carry "just in case". If the tree is bigger, cutting is easier if there's two of you operating the saw: one at each end.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I do carry a machete often, but the pocket chainsaw is much much more...pocket-able. Even the machete in my pack is a bit of a PITA.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

CharacterZero said:


> I do carry a machete often, but the pocket chainsaw is much much more...pocket-able. Even the machete in my pack is a bit of a PITA.


You need to make a scabbard!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1575100746


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

No doubt. I've looked at several ways of mounting one up to the bike, but haven't found any really good solutions...yet.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^ I had a local saddle shop make this scabbard, you could do the same for a machete. 

This is obviously not a pocket saw but it is easy to transport and effective for up to 12" dead fall. It has no effect on my riding, a huge plus.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

c0nsumer said:


> When trying them out I found that it wasn't good for cutting over 4" or so. I'd rather carry a cheap Corona folding saw like this one.


Those saws are great. I carry an Corona 8 inch saw and the Corona Ratchet clippers on most rides for quick cleanups. They are also with me when I might be doing drainage work.

I can vouch for the ability of the saw to take out some big stuff. 










Everything cut on the left was done with that saw in about an hour.


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

One place where the pocket chain saws work great is when cutting the roots of tree stumps you are digging out of the trail tread. Just thread the saw under the root and then pull on the handles which are usually well clear of the stump and the sides of the hole.


----------

